

Ask YC: Love to drive? Find the best routes. Check out my app. - m0digital
http://www.mountainblasting.com

======
noodle
i like the concept, although i would've opened up to travel iterneraries in
general. and then from there, more possibilities come into play.

~~~
m0digital
Thanks for the feedback. Opening up directly to routes may be more confusing
to the first time visitor in its current incarnation. A redesigned routes page
may suit the purpose of an entry page better.

~~~
noodle
no problem. if you're worried about complexity, you could always open it up to
people as they see themselves fit/ready.

